# help



## bigdaddy123456 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi guys i paid 4 days ago for a acekard and i did not get a message that they got the money and they shipped it to me, i contacted shoptemp and still got no message after 2 days.

Can i get my money back?

sorry for my bad english


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

Wait.. what? You paid them, and you got no confirmation that they received the money or anything?

I'm confused on what you're asking.


----------



## bigdaddy123456 (Dec 3, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Wait.. what? You paid them, and you got no confirmation that they received the money or anything?
> 
> I'm confused on what you're asking.



I paid them with paypal but i did not get a message that they got the money.

Status : This order is marked as Awaiting Payment , but i paid them 4 days ago :S


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

It could take a few days you know. If paypal says that they haven't gotten your money yet, then they're not thieves. I say at least give it a week.


----------



## bigdaddy123456 (Dec 3, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> It could take a few days you know. If paypal says that they haven't gotten your money yet, then they're not thieves. I say at least give it a week.


Datum 	  	Rekening 	  	Naam/Omschrijving 	  	Bedrag (€) 	 
01-12-2010 	  		    	KN: QQE53E224KZ58SVQ


PAYPAL EURO SARL ET CIE
QQE53E224KZ58SVQ PAYPAL AFSCHRIJ
VING 	  	-12,38

But they got the money, do i need to wait for paypal to give it to shoptemp? Isn't that automatically given to his bank account?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

No? It could be a problem on their end, or a problem with their paypals account, or paypal itself.


----------



## bigdaddy123456 (Dec 3, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> No? It could be a problem on their end, or a problem with their paypals account, or paypal itself.




What can i do to get it fixed? I mailed shoptemp 2 days ago


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 3, 2010)

Just wait.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

Waiting will help you. A LOT. Don't be impatient, it could take a week- a long time ago, it took 4 months to send payment and there was a very low chance that they could get it because we only had mail-order.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 3, 2010)

There are some problems with ShopTemps Paypal account atm. All you can do is wait I guess.


----------

